
They were doing that for 6 years and never had a problem. Yesterday, they did - nelsonmarcos
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-53656220
======
nelsonmarcos
I see this as a very important example of how dangerous the mindset "We have
always done it this way" is.

